
Show HN: RSS News Feeds Using the Stories Format – For Android - ElectronShak
http://jaziir.com
======
ElectronShak
Hello HN, been hacking on this idea for the past 3 weeks, and I'd like to
share it with you guys. its an Android app, the idea is news RSS feeds using
the social stories format.

Would like for a few to try it out. All feedback is welcome. Thank you.

Previous Post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20440230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20440230)

(learnt that it's better to share a page describing the project, and not a
direct google play store link)

